# Burmese python killing its keeper ?



## blasi (Oct 7, 2008)

*Published:* 
*Source:

Can this be possible?? or is some sort of bogus news; http://www.worldzootoday.com/2008/08/27/python-kills-careless-zookeeper/

a Burmese Python killing a person? 
*


----------



## Khagan (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes it's very possible. Burmese get quite long and they are quite a heavy bodied python, easily possible of overpowering a person.


----------



## Tanith (Oct 7, 2008)

No, it isn't bogus. It can and has really happened. This is why we have the rule around here; One human for every six foot of snake. Our burms and adult boas could easily take out a grown man, should they really want to.


----------



## jasontini (Oct 7, 2008)

possible if the python got the man vertically....


----------



## blasi (Oct 7, 2008)

Far out I thought that we are not perceive by them as food. Maybe he smelled like rat or something.


----------



## Tanith (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, we aren't... most of the time. But they are the apex predators and we are silly humans. One of my burms tend to bite me about every six months or so. No reason, he just feels like it.
Other than that, its been sfe's (stupid feeding errors) that got one of us bit and sometimes wrapped.
It could have been a number of reasons the guy was killed. He wasn't supposed to have that animal out anyways.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 14, 2008)

Our own Australian scrub pythons can and have killed humans ...not saying it was gonna eat the person but attacked and coiled around the body, untill his life ended, did happen and is a reality that alot of people think is myth!.......


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 14, 2008)

didnt jonno mention something about a scrubby killing someone he knew a few weeks back in a thread where a troll was saying we're all stupid for thinking a olive python could kill a human.


----------



## Lewy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> didnt jonno mention something about a scrubby killing someone he knew a few weeks back in a thread where a troll was saying we're all stupid for thinking a olive python could kill a human.


 

Yes he did i have a pic somewhere of the scrubby that did it 

Lewy


----------



## snakecharma (Oct 14, 2008)

Could easily happen any large python could easily kill a human 

luckily for us alot of our large pythons scrubs/water's/olives couldnt eat a grown man so they usually wont try. Watch em around ya kids or pets though lol 

silly keeper should have known more about the animals he was caring for


----------



## thals (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm always in awe of their potential strength and ability, you have to show an animal with that kinda size and capability a lot of respect, certainly not handling it ESPECIALLY ON YOUR OWN!! *slams head into brick wall* lol


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 14, 2008)

burmese are big snakes...and STRONG. could easily be possible...

that's why rules are in place i suppose


----------



## ogg666 (Oct 14, 2008)

all it would take is a coil around your neck.......I have had a 6 year old olive constrict around my arm and the strength was ridiculous:shock: i really wouldn't want that coiled around my neck


----------

